# Horus Heresy - Crusades End, BL's first HH omnibus



## Angel of Blood (Aug 18, 2010)

http://www.blacklibrary.com/horus-h...il&utm_term=0_781f7c7929-2605d4d050-110831045

I am willing to bet so much, that the only reason 'Lord of the Red Sands' is included in the omnibus is so that they can put ADB on the list of authors for this.


----------



## Kalamoj (Nov 8, 2013)

Angel of Blood said:


> http://www.blacklibrary.com/horus-h...il&utm_term=0_781f7c7929-2605d4d050-110831045
> 
> I am willing to bet so much, that the only reason 'Lord of the Red Sands' is included in the omnibus is so that they can put ADB on the list of authors for this.


Probably.


----------

